# Would you do this.....



## Pappy (Apr 6, 2014)

to your dog? What on earth does it prove?


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 6, 2014)

that's creepy, my first thought


----------



## Falcon (Apr 6, 2014)

NO!  NEVER.  It's not even funny.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 6, 2014)

Some dog owners actually believe the dog is human and treat their dogs the same way.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 6, 2014)

I wouldn't treat my human that way


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 6, 2014)

There is a large park neaby where I do my running,it also has a large fence-in dog park.
You wouldnt believe what people buy to make their dogs more noticeable.
CRIPES they even have their own carriages and shoes. Cant wait till I see a doggie watch.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 6, 2014)

Yeah, I always let my dog be a dog, and look like a dog.  The one thing I agree on 100% in the city, or on pavement, is shoes/paw-coverings of some type.  I've seen people running with dogs on pavement, and it's blazing hot out.  The humans are too stupid to realize those dog's can get their paws burnt horribly  I can't even talk about it anymore, gads.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 6, 2014)

Wrong.  Just wrong in so many ways.  And dumb, too.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Apr 6, 2014)

People think and act differently. The vast diversity makes living among society with other humans certainly interesting. I wouldn't like every flower to be a red rose. And I wouldn't want every other person to think and act exactly like me. As long as this person is not hurting anyone with what they do... who am I to judge if this is worthwhile?


----------



## Justme (Apr 6, 2014)

How very sick, people who dress their animals up like that need psychiatric treatment!


----------



## Raven (Apr 6, 2014)

I would not do that to a dog.  
Dogs are wonderful and faithful companions and that makes them look silly.
I think a dog would be embarrassed to be dressed like that, after all they have feelings too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2014)

I would never do it to my dog, I don't even dress my dogs in outfits.  Just a winter coat when the weather mandates it.  People obviously do it for their own amusement, I can just feel sympathy for the animal.  Once consolation, is that many of the dyes that they use are non-toxic, so that's a good thing.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 6, 2014)

On par with mothers pushing little girls into beauty pageants.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 6, 2014)

My daughter's dog is allowed to wear his Superdog costume, complete with cape, for special occasions only.
He seems to enjoy the extra attention that comes his way when he is dressed up.

When I was a little girl we used to dress our dogs in babies bonnets and take them for walks in the dolls' prams.
They suffered the bonnets because they loved going for a ride in anything with wheels.

If the dog doesn't mind, where's the harm to the dog ? 
The human on the other hand may need counselling.


----------



## Justme (Apr 7, 2014)

That Guy said:


> On par with mothers pushing little girls into beauty pageants.



I agree!


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 7, 2014)

..no, I would not do this, I think it is carrying the 'my doggie' thing too far.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 7, 2014)

Pappy said:


> to your dog? What on earth does it prove?



As a former dog groomer,I would say that these dogs were groomed this way for some sort of a contest or competition. Nobody would have the time or patience to keep their dog groomed like this for every day. This would require hours and hours of work. I guess my biggest objection would be the many hours the dog would have to stand to allow for the grooming and dyeing. But then,show dogs stand for long hours of intense grooming for shows nearly every week of their lives.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 7, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> As a former dog groomer,I would say that these dogs were groomed this way for some sort of a contest or competition. Nobody would have the time or patience to keep their dog groomed like this for every day. This would require hours and hours of work. I guess my biggest objection would be the many hours the dog would have to stand to allow for the grooming and dyeing. But then,show dogs stand for long hours of intense grooming for shows nearly every week of their lives.



I presume you are right about the contest part and I only showed two pictures and there were several different pics. Just seems unfair to the dog for enduring all those hours of standing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2014)

They do it for competitions...http://nypost.com/2013/06/19/dye-is-cast-for-doggie/ .  I've been to some dog shows, and even started to show mine many moons ago.  I still feel sorry for all the dogs who are shown in these things, they're either in a cage all day in a noisy stuffy area, or they're standing on the grooming table for hours being fine-tuned.  Especially feel bad for breeds like Poodles.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 7, 2014)

I know a woman who was raised with show dogs.  Even though she thinks it's silly, she's still connected and I have been to a couple events with her.  First and foremost, it's obvious is these poor dogs are just objects to the people.  They could be at a car show.  I love dogs but would rather just enjoy them being dogs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2014)

Well said TG!


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 7, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> They do it for competitions...http://nypost.com/2013/06/19/dye-is-cast-for-doggie/ .  I've been to some dog shows, and even started to show mine many moons ago.  I still feel sorry for all the dogs who are shown in these things, they're either in a cage all day in a noisy stuffy area, or they're standing on the grooming table for hours being fine-tuned.  Especially feel bad for breeds like Poodles.



I just love watching all those over weight owners running along with their dogs in a circle.,do they ever watch those videos?


----------



## drifter (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll pass.


----------



## RCynic (Apr 7, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Wrong.  Just wrong in so many ways.  And dumb, too.



Agreed. That has NOTHING to do with anything done FOR the animal. It's all about the owner..."look how cool and clever I am"

IMO, that shows no respect for the animal as a companion at all. It's like making your kid wear a clown suit to the playground.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 8, 2014)

Dogs are strange people. 
Most of them actually seem to enjoy doing things along with their human companions. I have seen videos of the dogs joining in a Congo Line, with their paws on the back of the child ahead of them, and tail wagging, as they went along with the line.  We see dogs playing the piano, riding on horses or ponies, going down the slide at the playground, and all kinds of non-doggy fun and games. 
I had a little white Poodle and I sometimes bathed her and added cherry kool-aid to the final rinse, turning Miss Betty into a stunning Pink Poodle. 
She knew that she would get extra  attention and petting from people, and this little dog just loved it ! She would be extra outgoing after she was groomed, and looking for someone to pet and cuddle her.
I agree that some of these dogs in the OP must take hours of standing to be groomed, but the dogs in the picture seem to look happy and like they are enjoying all of the attention.

I think it is more like dressing your child in that perfect Halloween costume than it is the beauty pageant. The show dogs that have to live a "groomed for show" life are (to me) more of the comparison to the beauty pageant girls.


----------



## Michael. (Apr 8, 2014)

Some of the owners might need the help of men in white coats.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 8, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I know a woman who was raised with show dogs.  Even though she thinks it's silly, she's still connected and I have been to a couple events with her.  First and foremost, it's obvious is these poor dogs are just objects to the people.  They could be at a car show.  I love dogs but would rather just enjoy them being dogs.



I guess that could be true for some people but here are some pics of my sister and her dog Frost. He is currently the #1 Irish Wolfhound in the Country-possibly in the world,although I`m not positive on that. I think you can see from the pics that he is not just an object to my sister. (I still think she`s crazy for the unbelievable dog show schedule that she keeps-and has for 45 years....) I should add,too,that I get all of my sister`s I.W. friend`s feeds on my FB and these people are NUTS about their dogs. Most people don`t go on about their kids or even grandkids the way these people go on about their dogs....


----------



## Justme (Apr 8, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> As a former dog groomer,I would say that these dogs were groomed this way for some sort of a contest or competition. Nobody would have the time or patience to keep their dog groomed like this for every day. This would require hours and hours of work. I guess my biggest objection would be the many hours the dog would have to stand to allow for the grooming and dyeing. But then,show dogs stand for long hours of intense grooming for shows nearly every week of their lives.



People who show of their kids and dogs that way are abusive, imo!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 8, 2014)

Justme said:


> People who show of their kids and dogs that way are abusive, imo!



I wouldn`t do it but I don`t really see it as abusive. I`m talking dogs here-not kids. Whole different ballgame. But abusive,to me,is seeing how many dogs live their lives alone in a backyard...or even worse,chained up in a yard.....with their only human contact being the bowl of food tossed to them once a day(IF they`re lucky)


----------



## That Guy (Apr 8, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I guess that could be true for some people but here are some pics of my sister and her dog Frost. He is currently the #1 Irish Wolfhound in the Country-possibly in the world,although I`m not positive on that. I think you can see from the pics that he is not just an object to my sister. (I still think she`s crazy for the unbelievable dog show schedule that she keeps-and has for 45 years....) I should add,too,that I get all of my sister`s I.W. friend`s feeds on my FB and these people are NUTS about their dogs. Most people don`t go on about their kids or even grandkids the way these people go on about their dogs....



Love the puppies!!!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 8, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Love the puppies!!!



They are cute,huh? There were 5 in that litter-not sure why one didn`t make the pic. She kept one. They rarely have puppies-I think in the 45 years she`s been doing this,they`ve only had 6 litters-if that. Mostly they sell semen worldwide lol.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 9, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> They are cute,huh? There were 5 in that litter-not sure why one didn`t make the pic. She kept one. They rarely have puppies-I think in the 45 years she`s been doing this,they`ve only had 6 litters-if that. Mostly they sell semen worldwide lol.



Exactly what goes on at my friend's home.  She raises and shows borzois.  Her husband told me he was wadding through a puddle of puppies.  Her sister sells semen, too, which supplies us with a lot of jokes.  You know, we might have been at some of the local shows, although I haven't gone in years.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 9, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I guess that could be true for some people but here are some pics of my sister and her dog Frost. He is currently the #1 Irish Wolfhound in the Country-possibly in the world,although I`m not positive on that. I think you can see from the pics that he is not just an object to my sister. (I still think she`s crazy for the unbelievable dog show schedule that she keeps-and has for 45 years....) I should add,too,that I get all of my sister`s I.W. friend`s feeds on my FB and these people are NUTS about their dogs. Most people don`t go on about their kids or even grandkids the way these people go on about their dogs....



Oh I love these dogs!!  If ever I am blessed with another dog, I want a big guy  I LOVE those Guardian Dogs, the Pyranese? (splg) but I guess they are bread to be work-dogs.  I'd sure like having one to love though.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 9, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Exactly what goes on at my friend's home.  She raises and shows borzois.  Her husband told me he was wadding through a puddle of puppies.  Her sister sells semen, too, which supplies us with a lot of jokes.  You know, we might have been at some of the local shows, although I haven't gone in years.



I can pretty much guarantee that your friend knows my sister-after all,they both show in the Hound group! We had a Borzoi years ago-well,my mom did. My mom bred her and I kept her at my house while she whelped and raised the puppies because I had more room than my mom did-and was home all day back then. Does your friend live in the same area as you? My sister lives in San Martin,so not far from you.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 9, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh I love these dogs!!  If ever I am blessed with another dog, I want a big guy  I LOVE those Guardian Dogs, the Pyranese? (splg) but I guess they are bread to be work-dogs.  I'd sure like having one to love though.



My friend,who is a Vet and lives not too far from you,breeds Great Pyrenees. I know her daughter had one of her pups and didn`t use her as a working dog so I guess they do OK if they`re not working. Some breeds are just not hapy unless they`re working but the Pyr`s may not be one of them.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 9, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> My friend,who is a Vet and lives not too far from you,breeds Great Pyrenees. I know her daughter had one of her pups and didn`t use her as a working dog so I guess they do OK if they`re not working. Some breeds are just not hapy unless they`re working but the Pyr`s may not be one of them.



Wow, that's neat to know Mrs. R, thank you much!!  Who knows, I may get my wish one day denise


----------



## That Guy (Apr 10, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I can pretty much guarantee that your friend knows my sister-after all,they both show in the Hound group! We had a Borzoi years ago-well,my mom did. My mom bred her and I kept her at my house while she whelped and raised the puppies because I had more room than my mom did-and was home all day back then. Does your friend live in the same area as you? My sister lives in San Martin,so not far from you.



The live up near Sebastopol but have lost contact with them...


----------

